# [OT] live cd z xgl

## wodzik

ja mam wolne lacze ale juz zciagam pomalu. moze ktos zciagnie i przetestuje:

http://getkororaa.com/

ps. kiedy xgl bedzie w portach ?

----------

## rasheed

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> ps. kiedy xgl bedzie w portach ?

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL - tutaj znajdziesz linka do overlaya z ebuildami.

----------

## raaf

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> ps. kiedy xgl bedzie w portach ?

 

witam

jak bedzie stabilne  :Smile: , ale u mnie juz dziala kolo miesiaca i bez problemow.

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## ketjow

Dla ludzi, ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi, polecam demonstracje mozliwosci XGL:

http://student.agh.edu.pl/~wgorski/pub/xgl-linux.avi

----------

## rampage7

już ściągnąłem jakiś czas temu jakoś zaraz jak wyszło

Nie spodziewałem się że tak bezproblemowo ruszy - działa super, robi olbrzymie wrażenie

Jak ktoś chce rozdzielczość 1280x1024 od razu na starcie to:

```

# nano -w /etc/init.d/xorg.conf

----------

## rzabcio

Oj, kusicie koledzy, kusicie... Podbnie jak wspomniana prezentacja. Aż chciałoby się spróbować.

Jak myślicie? Jak to cudo będzie działać na:

- Celeronie 1.7GHz,

- 256RAM,

- GeForceGTS z 16 RAM,

- glxgears daje 1500-1600 fpsów.

Czy dobrze pamiętam, że to działa tylko z Gnomem? Trochę jest za ciężki na mój sprzęt - wolałbym Xfce.

----------

## rasheed

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Jak myślicie? Jak to cudo będzie działać

 

Nie powinno być problemów. 1600 FPS na takiej karcie? Bujasz :>

 *Quote:*   

> Czy dobrze pamiętam, że to działa tylko z Gnomem? Trochę jest za ciężki na mój sprzęt - wolałbym Xfce.

 

Na XFCE też powinno banglać, u arsena (arsen.blog.pl) znajdziesz wpis o tym.

----------

## rzabcio

Super! Dzięki za info! Popróbuję jutro bądź w weekend.  :Smile: 

A propos karty - zapomniałem wspomnieć, że mam tyle przy włączonym x11-drm (w kombinacji ze standardowym glxem z nvidii). Bez drma było coś koło 900fpsów. Mam nadzieję, że dobrze mierzyłem - po prostu po odpaleniu glxgears.  :Smile: 

Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy xgl poszedłby na laptopie. Karta kiepska - intel 80852 bodajże ale po zainstalowaniu x11-drm glxgears pokazał mi koło 900fpsów (bez marne 250fps). Z drugiej strony rewelacji się nie spodziewam - drm + composite chodził słabo. Samo przesuwanie dowolnego okna pod półprzezroczystym panelem Xfce powodowało na oko 5fpsów...

----------

## rampage7

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Oj, kusicie koledzy, kusicie... Podbnie jak wspomniana prezentacja. Aż chciałoby się spróbować.
> 
> Jak myślicie? Jak to cudo będzie działać na:
> 
> - Celeronie 1.7GHz,
> ...

 

nie będzie działać - minimum to 384MB RAM dla tego livecd. Ale reszta powinna dać radę przy odrobinie szcześcia  :Smile: 

Pełnia szczęścia jest dopiero na karcie z shaderami  :Smile: 

----------

## AcidWeb

Ja tam XGL mam zainstalowane od półtora tygodnia. Na Gnome śmiga a na KDE... Odkryłem nowe znaczenie słowa "Niestabilny"   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kuku

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie będzie działać - minimum to 384MB RAM dla tego livecd. Ale reszta powinna dać radę przy odrobinie szcześcia 
> 
> Pełnia szczęścia jest dopiero na karcie z shaderami 

 

tak ale dla livecd z gnomem - 256MB to aż nadto przeciez do takiego czegoś - to nie jest quake4

----------

## rzabcio

Nie chcę livecd. Chcę normalnie dobudować do swojego gentoo. Jeszcze jedno pytanie mi się tutaj nasunęlo. Czy potem jest możliwość wyboru? Coś jak z Composite?

----------

## rampage7

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Nie chcę livecd. Chcę normalnie dobudować do swojego gentoo. Jeszcze jedno pytanie mi się tutaj nasunęlo. Czy potem jest możliwość wyboru? Coś jak z Composite?

 

możliwość wyboru podobno jest, po prostu odpalasz stary xorg.

Do zwykłego gentoo 256MB wystarczy - po prostu nie zaczaiłem że chcesz instalować na swoim gentoo  :Smile: 

PS: jakbym na codzień pracował pod gnome i nie był fanem kde to już też bym nie wytrzymał i xgl postawił u siebie  :Smile: 

----------

## raaf

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Oj, kusicie koledzy, kusicie... Podbnie jak wspomniana prezentacja. Aż chciałoby się spróbować.
> 
> Jak myślicie? Jak to cudo będzie działać na:
> 
> - Celeronie 1.7GHz,
> ...

 

ja mam to postawione na duronie 1800 + gf2 + 256mb, od miesiaca komp stoi i kafejce internetowej i dziala   :Wink:  .

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## Belliash

1)A da sie w tym ustawic przezroczystosc okien?

Ale w tym sensie, ze aktywne sa 100% widoczne a wszystkie nieaktywne np. 75%?

Dalo sie tak w Translucency w KDE (uzywajac Composite).

Da sie tak w Compiz?

2) /usr/bin/Xgl -br -kb -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv

Co robia parametry -br i -kb ?

Tzn po co ustawiac czarne tlo w root window, co kolwiek to jest?

I dlaczego proponuja wylaczyc X Keyboard Extension?

Normalnie nigdy tego nie stosowalem, ale w HowTo pisze:

```
 Setting up KDM

change ServerCmd entry in kdmrc to:

File: /usr/kde/<your version>/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -kb -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv
```

Co za tem daja te 2 opcje?

----------

## wuja

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> 1)A da sie w tym ustawic przezroczystosc okien?
> 
> Ale w tym sensie, ze aktywne sa 100% widoczne a wszystkie nieaktywne np. 75%?
> 
> 

 

Można sobie ustawiac dowolnie (Alt+wheel) *Quote:*   

> 2) /usr/bin/Xgl -br -kb -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv 
> 
> Co robia parametry -br i -kb ?

 Nie wiem, ale nie zauważyłem różnicy z parametrami i bez.

Mam natomiast inny problem - okna nie mają belki tytułowej(nie mają też obramowania ale to pal licho) i nie wiem jak ja włączyć. Może 

```
kde-window-decorator
```

 tak już ma?

----------

## pwe

to na KDE jest tak niestabilne jak pisze AcidWeb ? uzywa ktos jeszcze ??

----------

## Belliash

@wuja: kde-window-decorator nie dziala. To poprostu nie istnieje.

I nie chodzilo mi o alt+wheel, tylko o stale ustawienie przezroczystosci dla wszystkich nieaktywnych okien.

Mozna tak zrobic?

----------

## manwe_

A jak z Xgl i Fluxbox'em ?

----------

## wuja

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> @wuja: kde-window-decorator nie dziala. To poprostu nie istnieje.

   :Embarassed:  Wczoraj na http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL był błąd w skrypcie Xstartup, było to nieszczęsne kde-window-decorator- dzisiaj jest już poprawione. Instalowałem z 

```
CoffeeBuzz's alternate overlay (NOTE: feel free to sub a different path than xgl-coffee, just be consistent) 

Includes the opacity plugin, transset-df-5 and kdelibs-3.5.1 w/ ksystemtray patch also, some fixes/newer versions of packages.(read the README).
```

 i uległem sugestii, tak mnie ten spatchowany kdelibs dodatkowo zmylił. Wygląda na to, że trzeba będzie zainstalować kawałek gnome  :Sad: 

Co do przeźroczystości, to albo nie potrafię albo na razie nie można.

@pwe jak na razie nie miałem kłopotów z niestabilnością.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> A jak z Xgl i Fluxbox'em ?

 

Dobre pytanie! (-:

Przy okazji jeszcze jedno, czy tylko u mnie svn wywala błąd?

```
maszyna local # svn co http://www.tripthelight.net/xgloverlay xgloverlay

svn: żądanie REPORT nie powiodło się dla '/xgloverlay/!svn/vcc/default'

svn: REPORT z '/xgloverlay/!svn/vcc/default': 400 Bad Request (http://www.tripthelight.net)
```

Czyżby to flaga "-apache2"?

----------

## mziab

Niestety, fluxbox i XGL, a raczej fluxbox i compiz nie współgrają zbyt dobrze. Compiz sam w sobie jest menedżerem okien, więc nie da się go włączyć jednocześnie z fluxboksem. Można oczywiście włączyć samego fluxboksa, ale nic wtedy nie zyskujemy. Owszem, działać będzie, ale bez compizowskich efektów.

----------

## psycepa

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *manwe_ wrote:*   A jak z Xgl i Fluxbox'em ? 
> 
> Dobre pytanie! (-:
> 
> Przy okazji jeszcze jedno, czy tylko u mnie svn wywala błąd?
> ...

 

_bylo_ juz w watku o xfce4-svn -> sa tam tez podane dwa rozwiazania...

----------

## manwe_

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Niestety, fluxbox i XGL, a raczej fluxbox i compiz nie współgrają zbyt dobrze. Compiz sam w sobie jest menedżerem okien, więc nie da się go włączyć jednocześnie z fluxboksem. Można oczywiście włączyć samego fluxboksa, ale nic wtedy nie zyskujemy. Owszem, działać będzie, ale bez compizowskich efektów.

 

A sam compiz działać może? Jestem po prostu uczulony na te wszystkie Koszmarnie Duże Environmenty i Gnomy, a tych pływających okien, pełnoprawnych alt+tab, etc. z chęcią bym poużywał w codziennej pracy (wtedy to już bardziej zabawie  :Wink:  ).

----------

## andrzejk

Aporpos tego live'a na stronie projektu stoi napisane, że minimalne wymagania to Nvidia nie płaczcie użytkownicy ATI to śmiga na moim lapciu jak złoto:

Konfiguracja: Asus M6N 1.6 Centrino 512MB Ram ATI Radeon 9600 Mobility. 

Wszystkim, którym to pokazuje szczęka opada do ziemi - palę płytki dla znajomych. I biorę się za stawianie XGL na moim Gentoo. 

Absolutny kozak!

----------

## mziab

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> A sam compiz działać może? Jestem po prostu uczulony na te wszystkie Koszmarnie Duże Environmenty i Gnomy, a tych pływających okien, pełnoprawnych alt+tab, etc. z chęcią bym poużywał w codziennej pracy (wtedy to już bardziej zabawie  ).

 

Niby może, ale wtedy nie będziesz miał ramek w oknach i cały compiz się na nic zda. Żeby był cokolwiek "używalny", trzeba go skompilować ze wsparciem dla gnome. Ech, najlepiej by było, gdyby autorzy fluxboksa pożyczyli sobie trochę kodu z compiza  :Smile: 

----------

